# A vs. B



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

The title pretty much sums it up. You will answer the persons post above yours with a response to their challenge and then post your own. For example:

"Hot vs. Cold "

your post:

"Hot

Mini Ditka vs. A Tornado"

and the next person would take it from there.

I'll start this one:

*Fresh Water vs Salt Water*


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Freshwater

Missionary vs cowgirl/boy

i mean OCCUPATIONS..


----------



## snsa00 (Nov 3, 2006)

cowboy


baseball vs football


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

snsa00 said:


> cowboy
> 
> baseball vs football


Neither.

Dust mites vs book lice


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Neither.
> 
> Dust mites vs book lice


Dust mites

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia vs. Kolpophobia


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Canadiancray said:


> Dust mites
> 
> Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia vs. Kolpophobia


Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia (since i've no clue what Kolpophobia is lol)

Beach Holiday or City Break?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Beach Holiday 


watching tv vs reading?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*don't look any further*

Reading

bubble nesters vs mouth brooders


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

They're both fairly assanine... Mouthbrooders overall because its the better system and ensures better fry survival rates.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

PABLO YOU RUNIED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you didnt follow your answer with a vs  no i cant be involved


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL. That throw me off for a bit before I notice the date on the posts. Fishing old link is a crime dude 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

fishing old links/posts vs starting a new one?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

fishing old links duh.

metal tube stand vs 2x4 stand


----------



## Dilettante (Oct 3, 2008)

2x4 stand. I can build that myself!

3d DIY background vs picture stuck outside the back of the tank?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

picture stuck on the back (i DONT have to do that myself)

cats vs dogs


----------



## aquarius (Aug 5, 2008)

dogs (you have a chance at control over them, unlike the rest of my life...)


blindness vs. deafness


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

deafness for sure. you can still commincate by reading/wrighting and work and all of that  could finially use the close captions on tv


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

sawman88 said:


> deafness for sure. you can still commincate by reading/wrighting and work and all of that  could finially use the close captions on tv


Sawman! First you say you can't get involved - then you play the game for one round and post a reply with no vs. question - now it's broke again!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

noooooooooooo ... okay.... 
freeze dried food vs frozen food. (fish food)


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Freeze dried, of course. 

sports car vs pickup truck


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Sports car.

LCD vs Plasma?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Neither.

Floor model.

Eco complete vs Flourite?


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

neithor... dirt i dug up from my neibours compost pile.

albino plecos or brown plecos


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

albino plecos 

Santa Claus vs Snow White


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

snow white. shes so hot!!
Metal or country music


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Metal

Led Zepplin vs Pink Floyd


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

zeplin
king of the hill or Futura rama


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Futurama.

Tall tanks vs long tanks


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Long tanks

desktop vs laptop


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Laptop

DIY or store bought


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

DIY

Blue crayfish or shrimp?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Blue crayfish

Chevy vs Ford


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

lol please!!!

CHEVY

Red or white wine?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Red. Leave the bottle on the table.

(Decisions to be made between...) Lager or Ale?


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*A vs B*

Ale! thats a no brainer!

Peaceful Community or Semi-Aggressive Community?


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

semi agress

pink gravel or multicolour gravel?

lmao


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

*multicolour*



atclarkson said:


> semi agress
> 
> pink gravel or multicolour gravel?
> 
> lmao


multicolour gravel.
good vs.evil vs.chaos


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

good.

conservative or liberal?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Neither politics anoys me.

Ants vs termites.


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

ants 

German Blue Rams vs Gold Rams


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

German Blue rams, Much more colourful

Desktop vs laptop


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

laptop=mobility

aquarium vs. terrarium vs (the inbetween aquarium and terrarium)


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

viperblue21 said:


> aquarium vs. terrarium vs (the inbetween aquarium and terrarium)


aquarium..

would you rather have:

permanent spaghetti hair (with sauce), or permanent wood pants (that don't bend at the knees)..


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

*lol*

spaghetti hair with sauce and parmesean (so i can eat on the go)

My wife would divorce me if i had permanent wood......... pants.

Going to bed Early vs. Staying up till you pass out


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

going to bed early. less chance of hiting ur head and getting injured from passing out. lol. 

wireless mouse vs corded mouse.


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

wireless 

Passing out = (the one night i fell asleep with my cellphone beside me and i rolled over on it and called my bosses house 5 times at 3 am)

working out vs making sure the couch doesnt escape


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Working out.

Canister Filter vs HOB?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Canister Filter, mmm no maintenance(basicly) plus it adds alot of gallonage to ur aquarium unlike them hobs, 

Summer vs Winter


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

SUMMER!!!!!!


text or call


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

call

married vs. single


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

single? lol havent been married yet  lol.

Aggressive vs community fish.


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

we both have both so i pick both

Rogers vs. Bell


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

neither.

coke vs pepsi


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Coke

Hyposalinity vs Meds?


----------

